# Still sawing on the Pecan



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a few pics of yesterday's sawing (mostly bookmatched) from the pecan stash I recently got. I'm having to discipline myself really hard to finish cutting up the pecan with the large Cherry laying out there hollering "..saw me, saw me..!!" LOL 

this link connects to the latest sawings http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html 

Enjoy..


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice stack of pecan- Hurry up and get done so we can see the cherry. :thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes:


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice piece of wood. Looks like it has been down and seasoning for a while. Pecan has a reputation for being hard to cut straight. how'd it do for you? Did you get any photos of the crotch wood?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks ya'll. I've had no problems until blade gets dull....crotchwood....it doesn't have the THRILLS of a walnut nor cherry but does have some lighter feathering. I can't wait to do some testing and sampling of the dried crotches to see if it has any chatoyancy as walnut does.
And Mike ...I can't wait to cut the one half of the split off cherry crotch...it measures 36" in dia. and about 5 ft in length in the split. Here's a pic of inside and outside of the piece....looks rough but I'll say there's a diamond on the inside!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice stack Tim.
Where's aardvark?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

???? don't know...I haven't heard from him this past week except a few pics he sent out. I was getting a little concerned....haven't went this long without talking about new things we've found or seen via e-mail. I was actually fixing to ask the same on your walnut post.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Tennessee, that's one ugly log on the trailer! Is that a farm trailer? How do you load & unload it? I use a flatbed trailer with ramp & winch, but am always open to other ideas. Looking forward to photos of what's inside that log.


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

I am in awe and simply jealous. I would love to see this in action one day.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I bet there are some beautiful slabs in that cherry- it is huge!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys,
Postoakie, since I'm in a farming community (and a farm business) I have a little more flex with trailer/wagon I can use. This is a gravity/hay wagon frame that I can also pull pins and adjust the length from about 7' to 12'ish CL of axles. I normally load with my 4x4 JD tractor but lately these logs are finding its limits!!
UGLY!!! YES!!! Daren and I decided many years ago there's no such thing as an UGLY log....not even if it has to go as firewood in the end. WE WILL CUT!!! I've cut crotches, burnt stumps, bowed logs, bulging logs, hollow logs, standing dead timber, snake egg filled hollow walnut, and numerous more. I've posted threads on most of them as they were done.
Check out my link below....it has many pages due to the multi weaved business on one site (but is designed for the smaller dial-up and dsl services), as some know we also build custom heirloom pieces. 

Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

UGLY is good with logs!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey...I'm here.

Agree, Tim with no ugly log comment. If you thought that burn't cherry I got from you was ugly, and never bothered cutting it, it wouldn't be hanging on my wall or in small pieces now.

So, you finally got to that Pecan, eh? Tempting for use on that hand cart you saw when out here.


----------

